# Criuse Control, Bluetooth



## MrLapou (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm in the process of buying a Mini, and need some 'Mini Educating'...

Looking at Nov 2008 Cooper with Chili and Visibility Pack.

If the car has MFSW, does that mean cruise fitted as standard?

It's got CD Boost with DAB. A telephone symbol is on the panel and the roof aerial has a 'fin' behind it. Will this mean car's got bluetooth?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Cruise control is part of the Chili pack.

I'm not sure about the bluetooth. 

You should be able to get a build sheet from the VIN. Dealers can do it but I've never tried in the UK.


----------



## cappy (Oct 30, 2010)

Just because the little telephone symbol appears is not proof that it has blue tooth. Much to my sorrow, when I bought my new 2011 Mini, I assumed it had blue tooth, but it didn't. In fact, I got an early (November 2010) 2011 model, which I was told had the wiring to have it installed when blue tooth was available, but that was not so, either. Blue tooth was the only feature I wanted. Since then, the new MINIs have blue tooth installed. It is not possible now to install it on my car. They sell a separate item to hang on the visor, but it doesn't work well, at least not for me. So, I'm very disappointed. Thus, if you want blue tooth, sink your phone and make sure that it is available on the car you choose.


----------

